# Some advice please



## DannyMontez

Hi guys. Just had a question regarding the Silvia... At the moment I have a Gaggia Classic which I have had for a year and is serving me well but I have been thinking about upgrading to the Silvia. Would it be worth it or shall I save for a bit longer and get something even better? What would I get in this case and roughly how much would it cost? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## 4085

The Sylvia is better than the Classic, but is still well beaten by any machine in the class up. The better the machine that you buy, the longer it will take to feel inadequate and upgrade again!


----------



## DannyMontez

That's my worry... Where does it end? So what would be in the class above and what would be the advantages?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You need to do your homework and read up on the different types of machine and their boiler set up - HX - twin boiler etc. Obviously, budget is the key. Main thing, you don't want to buy and then upgrade in a few months' time. Buying used is a good way to make your money go further - for sales thread of forum is a good place to look. Finally, ask loads of questions until you're sure which way you want to go.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Classic to silvia would be more of a sideways move in terms of functionality ( both single boilers ) ....


----------



## 4085

Boiler size......the Classic is minute, the Sylvia larger, but an average boiler size in the machines I am thinking of, is around 2.5 to 3 litres. This will determine your ability to produce steam at the same time as pulling the shot. If t is new, then there are a lot of Cherub owners on here who will swear by them. Best set an imaginary budget, then have a read up and ask your questions!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep Silvia 12 ounces boiler cherubs 2.3 litres


----------



## urbanbumpkin

DannyMontez said:


> That's my worry... Where does it end? So what would be in the class above and what would be the advantages?


I'm in that transition period at the moment. I suppose the layman answer is:-

You could go for a HX machine like a Fracino Cherub or Heavenly. An oscar is meant to be good too (in that class).

The next bracket would be to look at something like a Brewtus, dual boiler machines.

It might be worth holding out a bit longer and going for the bigger jump up as I've noticed forum members jump up from a Cherub to a Brewtus very quickly.

Budget and what you're after from a machine play a big part in this.

The Silvia is a better machine than the Classic but it's a sideways step in my opinion.

The Caravel that CoffeeChap is selling is a great little machine if your a not into milk based drinks.


----------



## DannyMontez

That's what I was thinking with regards to it being a side step rather than a step up. What would be best for around £500?


----------



## Mrboots2u

What grinder is this Paired with ?

Why do you want to change machine ,,, what's lacking in the classic


----------



## DannyMontez

I mostly drink a Flat white so steam function is pretty important. Not to say I'm unhappy with my Classic and I may just keep it I was thinking about it.


----------



## DannyMontez

I have a Iberital MC2 which I actually really like and I found it great value.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If you drink a lot of flat whites, a HX machine or higher is something to consider so you can steam without having to wait for the machine to heat up after pulling a shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyone gonna to say consider a grinder ?


----------



## DannyMontez

That would be great especially if I have friends over as at the moment it takes ages if there are more than a few people!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

As Boots points out. Grinder is really important - even more important than the espresso machine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyone gonna to say consider a grinder ?


Wise words Boots, it makes a massive difference in the improvement of the shot.

Each to their own path but I'd look at upgrading the grinder first.


----------



## DannyMontez

Would it really make much difference to what I currently have which produces (to me) a consistent grind?


----------



## Mrboots2u

If your happy with it ( grinder ) all good but Taste will improve though with a change in grinder ( yes applies to us milk drinkers too ..







) as the burrs get bigger than grind get more consistent and tastier drinks . Plus the mc2 is lacking in functionality adjustment wise .

I feel you pain of making milk drinks slowly , hence asking why you wanted to change machine ,as, looking to see if you wanted a different functionality ( more steam ) or felt that the taste of the drink you were making was lacking ( next machine more temp stable withbetter grinder )

As you pointed out before , where will it all end .....if you are really happy with the way drinks taste and you want to be able to make the quicker and easier then get a HX machine ( used of sales threads here way better value ) .


----------



## Mrboots2u

DannyMontez said:


> Would it really make much difference to what I currently have which produces (to me) a consistent grind?


Do you notice a difference in taste in drinks you make and from a good artisan cafe for example?

Where are you based perhaps there is someone near your here who can make you some drinks with a different grinder set up to compare against ?


----------



## DannyMontez

Is HX a brand? I was actually gonna ask... When you get a good coffee from a decent shop it has an almost caramel flavour and has a sweeter taste. That is something I haven't been able to replicate can that be done at home?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DannyMontez said:


> Is HX a brand? I was actually gonna ask... When you get a good coffee from a decent shop it has an almost caramel flavour and has a sweeter taste. That is something I haven't been able to replicate can that be done at home?


HX equals Heat exchanger is a type of boiler system, allows brewing and steaming at same time . We must remember to not be so jargon based sometimes ......

Keeps temperature more stable for extraction and In general way bigger boiler than your classic has , so more steam power too 2- 3 litres

Sweetness could be down to milk temperature , caramel notes the type of coffee and probably the grounder to be honest added with a more temperature stable Machine.


----------



## 4515

I had this same question and defended my grinder strongly. Having upgraded my grinder I can say that it makes a huge difference. Don't underestimate the difference a grinder can make


----------



## DannyMontez

So this is where it starts to get really expensive eh? haha. You guys are so helpful!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DannyMontez said:


> So this is where it starts to get really expensive eh? haha. You guys are so helpful!


What are are you based in ?


----------



## DannyMontez

How do you mean?


----------



## Mrboots2u

What area are you based in I meant sorry ...


----------



## coffeechap

Grinders can make a good machine great or a great machine mediocre, so invest wisely


----------



## DannyMontez

Based down in Brighton


----------



## Mrboots2u

Catlinux has a hx and a decent grinder in Brighton


----------



## DannyMontez

I have a few things to think about. My girlfriend would probably kill me if I spent loads of money on more coffee stuff. She doesn't understand...


----------



## Mrboots2u

DannyMontez said:


> I have a few things to think about. My girlfriend would probably kill me if I spent loads of money on more coffee stuff. She doesn't understand...


Never mind then


----------



## DannyMontez

Mrboots2u said:


> Never mind then


Thanks for the advice! It's very much appreciated! I'll prob stick around as I have a million more questions which i'll no doubt ask as they come up.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DannyMontez said:


> Thanks for the advice! It's very much appreciated! I'll prob stick around as I have a million more questions which i'll no doubt ask as they come up.


More than welcome .....

What roaster / beans are you using , perhaps we can get you more towards the caramel sweet taste of your coffee shop


----------



## DannyMontez

Mrboots2u said:


> More than welcome .....
> 
> What roaster / beans are you using , perhaps we can get you more towards the caramel sweet taste of your coffee shop


I get mine from Taylor street which I believe are from Union?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DannyMontez said:


> I get mine from Taylor street which I believe are from Union?


Don't know to be honest .

Sweet caramel flavours could point you towards a good brazillian coffee blend ,perhaps

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/original-espresso

Shame looks like the hasbean brazillians are gone they would have been nice to try .


----------



## DannyMontez

Might just give that a go! Thanks man! Sometimes get it from Small Batch as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DannyMontez said:


> Might just give that a go! Thanks man! Sometimes get it from Small Batch as well.


Somewhere on the banners is a code 20 percent off order over £20 for extract


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Catlinux has a hx and a decent grinder in Brighton


who is in Brighton ? Not me .... Got offered a possible job there yesterday .. Something about a new pizza shop for some woman with a young Italian ex boyfriend and some besotted wealthy banker.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> who is in Brighton ? Not me .... Got offered a possible job there yesterday .. Something about a new pizza shop for some woman with a young Italian ex boyfriend and some besotted wealthy banker.


Apologies I thought you were .......my bad ..


----------



## Thecatlinux

Or if I do have an HX machine and decent grinder in Brighton , tell me where it is and I'll go pick it up LOL


----------

